# Pamācības >  Kā iesākt zīmēt Shēmas un PCB plates ar Eagle

## Powerons

Šeit būs vienkārša pamācība iesācējiem, kā zīmēt Shēmas un PCB elektriskās plates

Eagle var no interneta nokačāt par brīvu
http://www.cadsoftusa.com/
http://www.cadsoftusa.com/download-eagle/?language=en
Brīvajā versijā ir atļauts plates zīmēt izmērā 100mmX80mm,
ja vajag lielākas plates, tad jāmeklē risinājumu kā iegūt pilnu Eale versiju.

*Pirmais video- Kā iesākt zīmēt shēmas ar Eagle*



*Kā iesākt zīmēt PCB plates ar Eagle
*



Gribēju vēl aprakstīt vienu nozīmīgu lietu, kas video nav pastāstīta, tas ir detaļu izvietošana PCB aukšpusē vai apakšpusē.
 Testam paņemiet vienalga kādu SMD mikrishēmu, paņemiet to ar peli pārvietošanai, kad detaļa bīdās un ir paņemta, nospiediet peles vidējo pogu “rullīti” SMD sarkanie padi, kas atrodas virspusē apmetīsies spoguļrakstā un palik zilā apakšējo celinu krāsā. Tāpat ar nākamo klikšķiver dabūt detaļu atpakaļ virspusē.
 DIP detaļām ir mazliet jāuzmanās,jo PADU krāsa nemainā, ja detaļa ir simetriska, tad apakšā noliktai detaļai ir uzraksti spoguļrakstā, uz aukšpuses niliktai detaļai uzraksti ir normāli.

----------


## Powerons

Populārāko komponenšu atrašanai:
Spiežat uz bildi apskatīšanai pilnā izmērā.


Te arī tam pašam Eagle fails, ja ievajagās
PopKomp1.zip

----------


## AndrisZ

Gaidām, gaidām! 
Līdz šim esmu darbojies tikai ar PCAD4.5 un 2000. Gribās ko vienkāršāku.

----------


## tornislv

Izskatās, ka, lai saliktu DIP8 korpusus , elektrolītus un TTH rezistorus, tas Ziga ieteiktais FreePCB ir gana derīgs. Biblioteka gan nabadzīga, no manos krājumoes esošajiem opiņiem kādi 3 tik tur bija  ::

----------


## JDat

DIPtrace? Var uzreiz zīmēt uz PCB. Tas ir, uzliekam DIP8 korpusu un velkam celiņus kur vajag. Mazām shēmām un spcifiskām lietām diezgan parocīgi.

----------


## Powerons

*Nu pilnīgs sviests, PCB zīmēt bez shēmas!!!!*

To var darīt tikai galējos gadījumos,* ja prāts nu galīgi nevelk* iemācīties sakarīgu, programmu. Tas protams būs labāk nekā kaut ko ķelēt ar nagu laku un pēc tam kodināt.

 Normāli ir vispirms uzzīmēt shēmu, - ja shēmā kļudas nav, tad arī PCB nebūs. PCB zīmēšana ir tikai glīta celiņu savilkšana, nevis domāšana ko kur jāpieslēdz.
Shēmu un  PCB var izmantot nākamām modifikācijām pēc ilga laika, kad viss ir aizmirts.

Man liekās kaut kāds stulbums, vilkt ceļinus un domāt kurai mikroshēmas kājai tie jāpievieno kurai nē, tā ātri kaut ko var sajaukt.

Ja gribās arī EAGLE var PCB zīmēt bez shēmas, bet uzskatu to par galīgu muļķošanos

Zinu piemēru no dzīves, kad sazīmē PCB bez shēmas, aiznes uz Almiko, uztaisa, bet ak vai celiņi kļūdaini savilkti!!!

----------


## JDat

Katram savi uzskati un dzīves situācija...

----------


## Zigis

Zīmēt bez shēmas... atkarībā "no kurienes" Tu nāc. Ja Tu iesāki ar Eagle vai ko līdzīgu, laikam šķiet bezjēdzīgi. Ja no milimetru papīra lakotājiem, tad tikai normāli. Turklāt katra sīkākā kļūdiņa vai modifikācija nav jakasa ar žileti, dzēšgumiju, jau milzīgs progress, par bibliotēkām nerunājot.

Vēl par shēmām. Tagad bieži cilvēki publicē shēmas tieši ar Eagle zīmētas, pilnīgis sviests. Man 5 min paiet, kamēr atpazīstu, ka piemēram, attēlotais ir pastiprinātājs no diviem invertējošiem opiņiem un elementāra divpolāra regulētāja. Turklāt izrādās, ka tā ir shēma, ko es īstenībā no galvas zinu.
 Kautkādas abstrakcionistu gleznas atgādina - viena rinda ar ar acīm, pakaļu un pirkstiem, otra rinda ar ar rokām, kājām, vēl kaut ko, rumpis stūrītī, paraksta vietā. Saucās portrets.
Principiālās shēmas tomēr pieņemts savādāk zīmēt, pārsvarā ir vienoti pieņēmumi, kurā galā meklēt ieeju, kur izeju, kur barokli, zemi pārsvarā kaut kur lejā, utt

----------


## Jurkins

PCB zīmēšana tā īsti nebūs gan tikai GLĪTA celiņu savilkšana. Varbūt Powerons neveiksmīgi izteicās  :: . Galvenais ir savilkt pareizi - nesalikt blakus ieejas/izejas ķēdes u.t.t., lai arī tā varbūt izskatās glītāk. Un par to abstrakcionismu shēmu zīmēšanā Zigim pilnībā piekrītu - reizēm tāds sviests sazīmēts, ka var sanākt kā tam vācietim, kurš strādāja metāla gultu rūpnīcā, bet, kad pedantiski savienoja visas gultas detaļas kopā, tad sanāca ložmetējs. 
Es līdz šim visas plates esmu sazīmējis pa taisno ar ExpressPCB. Nav bijušas tik sarežģitas, lai lauztos dziļāk. Bet nu pamazām jau sāku iet laikam līdzi. Mēģināju Eagle. Man nepatika šausmīgi samocītā jaunu elementu veidošana/pārveidošana un savas bibliotēkas veidošana. Varbūt tikai jāpierod, HVZ, bet pirmais iespaids nebija īsti. Sprint-Layout tādā ziņā ir super. Absolūti viss, kas vajadzīgs, viss ir intuitīvi saprotams. Man nevajadzēja pat nekādus helpus skatīties. Bet šamam sanāk pa taisno PCB zīmēt. Tad vēl pamēģināju PCB Artist. It kā neko, bet pēc Sprinta... nu tā. Tagad, palasot šo tēmu, paskatījos KiCad. Pirmais iespaids bišķi labāks par Eagle. Dzīvosim redzēsim.
 Gribētos tā - es uzzīmēju shēmu (smuki, ieejas pa kreisi, izejas pa labi, pluss augšā, mīnuss apakšā u.t.t.) nospiežu pogu, un proga samet elementus uz plates tā kā ir shēmā. Eagle samet visus elementus čupā. Pēc tam tur velns galvu var nolauzt.

----------


## Powerons

Interesanti ir tas, ka cilvēki, kasspriež par to cik labi zīmēt PCB bez shēmas, pašiem diemžēlnav nekāda sajēga par ko runā. Jo nau jau zināšanas, lai būtuar ko salīdzināt, jo shēmu ta zīmēt neprot  :: 


Es tad protu zīmēt PCB neuzzīmējotshēmu,
Bet kurš no jums gurajiem spriedējiemprot uzzīmēt shēmu un pēc tās PCB (Kad programā kur shēma unPCB saistīta kopā) Bet to nedara kaut kādu apsvērumu dēl???


Protams ja cilvēks nu galīgi nespējiemācīties normālu programmu, tad nekas cits neatliek kā zīmēttikai pliku PCB. Bet nevajag teikt, ka tas ir tas labākais variants,tas drīzāk ir štruntīgs bezizejas variants, ka neko labākuiemācītes nevar  ::

----------


## Powerons

Kā biju solijis, otrais video

*Kā iesākt zīmēt PCB ar Eagle

*Skatieties arī pirmo postu tēmā, tur bija kā uzzīmēt shēmu






 Gribēju vēl aprakstīt vienu nozīmīgulietu, kas video nav pastāstīta, tas ir detaļu izvietošana PCB aukšpusē vai apakšpusē.
 Testam paņemiet vienalga kādu SMD mikrishēmu, paņemiet to ar peli pārvietošanai, kad detaļa bīdāsun ir paņemta, nospiediet peles vidējo pogu “rullīti” SMD sarkanie padi kas atrodas virspusē apmetīsies spogiļrakstā un palik zilā apakšējo celinu krāsā. Tāpat ar nākamo klikšķiver dabūt detaļu atpakaļ virspusē.
 DIP detaļām ir mazliet jāuzmanās, jo PADU krāsa nemainā, ja detaļa ir simetriska, tad apakšā noliktai detaļai ir uzraksti spoguļrakstā, uz aukšpuses niliktai detaļau uzraksti ir normāli.

 Nākamo es pēc kāda laika parādīšu, kā atrast komponenšu sarakstā polulārākās un biežāk izmantotās detaļas, iesācējiem tas ir pagrūti, ko atrast lielajā detaļu klāstā.

----------


## Jurkins

Vienkāršu shēmu es tomēr ātrāk sazīmēju pa taisno. Vot piemēram, situācija - gribu uz plates uzlikt MJE350 guļus ar 7,5 mm gariem izvadiem. Sprintā vienkārši uzspridzinu standarta horizontālo TO126 un pavelku pinus cik vajag. Kā Eagle ir ar šo lietu? Vai jātaisa jauns komponents? Vai piem vienam no tiem pašiem TO126 gribas lielākus kontaktlaukumiņus. Savukārt ar jaunu komponentu taisīšanu bija tā, ka, ja dažas dienas tas netika darīts, tad kaut kas aizmirsās un bija jāmācās par jaunu. Nu tik samudžināts tas process. Tai pašā Sprintā kā div' pirkstus ... Laikam vecums  ::

----------


## Powerons

Cienījamie foruma dalībnieki!

Apskataties tēmas kategoruju, tā ir *Pamācības
*
Apskataties tēmas nosaukumu, tas ir:*Kā iesākt zīmēt Shēmas un PCB plates ar Eagle

*Lūgums nenovirzīties no tēmas, Kads sakars šij pamācībai ar Sprint Loyout? ja tā ir par Eagle CAD

Ja gribat diskutēt par to ar ko vislabāk zīmēt PCB uztaisiet tēmu sadaļā *Elektronikas forums,* un diskutējat cik vien patīk.

Personīgs lūgusm *Jurkins* Uztaisi savu video pamācību ar savu tēmu kā zīmēt Sprintā, tev noteikti būs sekotāji  :: , Ja protams nav slinkums  :: 




> Vot piemēram, situācija - gribu uz plates uzlikt MJE350 guļus


  Tavs minētais  MJE350 guļus Eagle komponentēs ir! Staipīt kout ko te vēl neredzu pilnīgi nekādu nepieciešamību.

----------


## Jurkins

Neiespringsti, Poweron, man nav ne mazākās vēlēšanās Tev braukt virsū. Varbūt pamācību sadaļā vajag atslēgt komentārus :: . 
Es Tev jautāju par konkrētu lietu, kā tas ir šeit salīdzinot ar Sprintu, kuram (manuprāt) šī lieta ir labāk uztaisīta, jeb, varbūt, es vienkārši nezinu par Eaglu. OK, atbildēji (gan ne līdz galam), paldies. Tu neredzi vajadzību kaut ko mainīt. Bet man reizēm vajag izvadus trīsstūrī, reizēm kolektoru izvirzīt uz priekšu par 50 mil, reizēm atpakaļ par 50 mil, lai plate sanāktu glītāka un funkcionālāka. Reizēm vajag kājiņas 45 grādu līnijā attiecībā pret korpusu. Tāpēc arī jautāju. Tā, lūk.

----------


## habitbraker

Kaa Eagle var normaali sakartot Silcreen? Tavaa gadiijumaa varbuut nav vajadziiba, bet, kad ir 100+ SMD elementi viens pie otra, tad visi apzimeejumi ir vienaa putraa.
Un zheel, ka nav esoshu gerber failu atveershanas/modificeeshanas funkcija. 
Veel - nav opcija ziimet celinjus ar tieshaam asiem stuuriem - tas var buut svariigi AF lietaas, ja gribaas tomeer peec iespeejas mazaak novirziities no modelja...
Un nevar normaalaa veidaa veidot uzrakstus/tekstu uz poligoniem negatiivaa. Tas ir - izkodinaat tikai tekstu, nevis teksta fonu. 

Bet taa - Eagle ir mans personiigi miiljaakais traseeshanas softs. Ljoti cieshaa saikne starp sheemu un PCB kljuudiishanaas iespeeju samazina tieshaam liidz minimumam. Un, manupraat, jaunu komponentu pievienoshana un modificeeshana ir diezgan eerta. Jurkina minetaas koponenta modifikaacijas prasiitu <5min.  ::

----------


## Powerons

> Ljoti cieshaa saikne starp sheemu un PCB* kljuudiishanaas iespeeju samazina tieshaam liidz minimumam.*


  Žēl ka civēki to negrib saprast, laikam jau patīk taisīt kļudas un čakarēties, bet man patīk kad uztaisītā shēma strādā, un nav jātaisa nākamais eksemplārs kas strādātu normāli, jo darbojās jau pirmā uzbūvētā shēma  :: 





> Kaa Eagle var normaali sakartot Silcreen? Tavaa gadiijumaa varbuut nav vajadziiba, bet, kad ir 100+ SMD elementi viens pie otra, tad visi apzimeejumi ir vienaa putraa


    Uzklikšķini ar peli uz detaļu un paņem "Properties", un atķeksē "Smashed", tad pie uzrakstiem parādīsies krustinš un viņus varēs pārbīdīt kur grib, vai vispār izdzēst. Ķeksi noņemot un ielikot atkārtoti nodzestie uzraksti atjaunojās


Uzrakstiem vajag izmainīt "Properties" Tad sanāks kā man,


Googli vajag lietot  :: 
 Redz kur viens ielicis pamācību kā to tekstu uztaisīt lai tas ir izkodināms  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies!  ::  Veelaak paarbaudiishu

----------


## tornislv

Noskatījos pamācību. Smagākā darba daļa - atrast derīgo detaļu un nokoordinēt korpusa tipu pret ELFA, FARNELL, Argus, LEmona, Digikey un Mouser sortimentu. Kamēr vajadzīgo BOURNS trimmeri un PCB lodējamo štepseli atradu, trīs reizes skaļi krieviski nolamājos tā, ka bērni pamodās un nāca vaicāt, vai man vēders sāpot vai, ka neguļot?  ::  Ak jā, nekad nezīmējiet shēmas uz MakBuka ar tačpadu. Šim darbam tomēr peli vajag.

----------


## Ints

Hmm.. Varbūt nečakarējot smadzeni,to,ko neatrod datubāzē ,var no kautkādiem izejas punktiem vnk ar roku uz plates piezīmēt? Pietaupīsi savas nervu šūnas, un varbūt arī ātrāk sanāks. Tas tik tā ātrumā galvā ieskrēja, ja kas,  neuztverat nopietni  :: .

----------


## Jurkins

Eagle varētu būt ļoti labs, ja nodarbojas profesionāli un patstāvīgi. Tas ir tumšajos ziemas vakaros izveido savas bibliotēkas.
 Lai gan viss iet uz labo pusi. Jaunajā 7-tajā versijā piem. ir wimas kondiķu bibliotēka, kuras, šķiet, iepriekš nebija.

----------


## tornislv

Otro dienu aizrautīgi cīnos ar EAGLE. Puika pa brīdim lūr uz mani, var just, ka viņš lāga netic, ka tētis mācās plates datorā projektēt. Viņam vēl joprojām ir cerība, ka tās tomēr ir plikas meitenes, ko es tur ekrānā masēju ar tekstiem "panāc nu mīļumiņ šurp un iegulies te".
Shēmu uzzīmēt iemācījos, plati arī. Jāpāriet uz smd, tad varēs bez urbšanas iztikt un kodināt mājās.
BET! Kā , pie Joda, lai tos elles suņus Cerberus, tas ir , Gerberus dabū no tā softa laukā?  ::

----------


## habitbraker

File->Cam processor. Tur savukaart File->Open->Job. Izveelies attieciigu definiiciju failu. Slaanjiem tas parasti ir Gerb274, urbumiem - Excellon. Un "Process Job" poga  ::  
Iesaku veel atveert sagjenereetos failus ar kaadu citu softu un paarbaudiit,vai viss kaartiibaa ar koordinaateem.

----------


## Powerons

> Jāpāriet uz smd, tad varēs bez urbšanas iztikt un kodināt mājās.


 Mājās var kodināt un taisīt arī tās plates kurām caurumu jāurbj  :: 

Man šķiet, ka tev maldīgs uzskats, ka izmantojot SMD detaļas tev caurumus platē nevajadzēs urbt.
Tā nu gan diez vai sanāks  ::  Mazāk tos caurumus ļoti iespējas vajadzēs, bet pilnībā bez tiem iztikt diez vai izdosies.

Ja vajag kaut kur virnē ielodēt kādu SMD rezistoru, vai paralēli SMD kondensatoru, tad tiešām var izdoties iztikt bez caurumuem un  tā ērtāk.
 Bet SMD detaļai starp izvadiem labi ja vienu celiņu tikai izvilksi cauri pa vidu.
Bez tam, pat ja taisi, visu aparātu tikai no SMD, visticamākais nāksies iziet ar celiņiem pa plates otru pusi, lai visu varētu savilkt un tur jau atkal būs jāurbj caurumu.

Ar lielajām parastajām detaļā, kā piemēram 0.25W rezistoriem, lielāka ieslpēja variēt, jo pretestībai starp kājām var savilkt daudz celiņus. Un pretestības kāju platumu arī var izvēlēties dažādu.

Katrai tehnoloģijai ir savi plusi un mīnusi, SMD galvenais plus ir tas, ka visu var uztaisīt ļoti mazu.
Ja rokas netrīc un patīk ķimerēties ar SMD tad arī SMD nav vekāda vaina.

Es gan pēdējā laikā emsu iesācis kombinēt, uz vienas plates vietā kur ērtāk savilkt liek SMD, bet citur kur ērtāk uzlikt lielo vecā tipa detaļu ar caurumu urbšanu.

Ja problēma ir ar urbjiem, tad ir vienkārš risinājums, Elfā un šķiet arī Agusā var dabūt smuku mazu urbīti no Velleman, Kurš makšāja pavisam lēti.
Nav super kvalitātāte, bet cenai atbilstoši, es ar to visas savas plates esmu saurbis.
Nestrīdos ka labs stacionārais būtu labāks, bet šis ir lēts un līdz ar to viegli pieejams.

----------


## Isegrim

Ja shēma ir vienkārša, var pacensties iztikt bez caurumiem. 
'Ēnas puse' urbšanai mājās ir stikla tekstolīta putekļi. Es tos esmu norijis pietiekami, bet tas nenozīmē, ka riskēt ar ģimenes veselību vajadzētu.

----------


## AndrisZ

> 'Ēnas puse' urbšanai mājās ir stikla tekstolīta putekļi


 Es vienmēr esmu brīnījies par jaunuļiem, kas savus pirmos, primitīvos garadarbus cenšas gatavot uz stikla tekstolīta, deldējot urbīšus un rijot putekļus. Ar ko getinakss sliktāks? Vēl ņemot vērā cik sarežģīta un precīza aparatūra uz tā tiek ražota.

----------


## sasasa

> Es vienmēr esmu brīnījies par jaunuļiem, kas savus pirmos, primitīvos garadarbus cenšas gatavot uz stikla tekstolīta, deldējot urbīšus un rijot putekļus. Ar ko getinakss sliktāks? Vēl ņemot vērā cik sarežģīta un precīza aparatūra uz tā tiek ražota.


 AndrisZ, kas ir dažu plāksnīšu stikla tekstolīta putekļi salīdzinajumā ar koka, cementa vai akmens vates (un ne tkai) putekļiem ko celtnieki kilogramiem sarijušies strādjot bez uzpurņiem? Es nebūt te neaicinu neievērot aizsardzību, bet nu tas tā tikai salīdzinajumam. Var taču ar uzpurni un putekļusūcēju to vis darīt.

----------


## tornislv

Tā. Sazīmēju sauju ar opiņiem un apkarināju ar atpakaļsaitēm. Atradu mazus mīlīgus termināļus, trimmerus uc detaļas atbilstoši Elfas un farnell noliktavai. Izčekoju shēmu. Kļūdu nav, ja neskaita to, ka Eagle nez kāpēc lamājās par to, ka opiņiem barošana pieslēgta pie +/- 15 V  :: 
Uztaisīju PCB projektu. Savilku celiņus un saliku kaudzēm vias. Pārbaudīju uz kļūdām. Kaut ko kliedz par dimensions un zīmē rūtiņas uz plates. Līdz ar to sacēlās jautājums - 1) kā izvēlēties pareizu celiņu platumu un urbumu diametru? 2) Kā izkārtot uzrakstus, lai silkscreen smuks sanāk? 3) kā veido soldermask? 4) kā pareizi izveidot ground plane? (nu, lai zeme apakšā ir visur, izņemot tur kur padi un celiņi)
Nolēmu notestēt OSHPark servisu  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> Var taču ar uzpurni un putekļusūcēju to vis darīt


 Kaitīgākās ir sīkās daļiņas, kas iet cauri filtriem. Bet ir visai vienkāršs risinājums - urbt ūdens vanniņā, iegremdējot tekstolītu kaut 1 mm. Pie reizes urbīši ilgāk kalpos. Pēc tam saskalina un izlej, kur tie vairs nevar kaitēt.

----------


## Powerons

> 1) kā izvēlēties pareizu celiņu platumu un urbumu diametru?


 Platumu liec kādu gribi, tikai lai tie savā starpā nepārklējās,
Par urbumiem gan īsti nezinu, visas plates esmu pats taisījis, bet pieejamos urbumus vajadzētu norādīt ražotājam,
ir tāda lieta kā "Design Rules" kur tam ir jābūt norādītam, bet tas atiecas tikai uz VIAS, jo komponentēm, detaļām ir standarta izmēri .




> 2) Kā izkārtot uzrakstus, lai silkscreen smuks sanāk?


 Uz šo jautājumu es jau atbildēju vienu lapu iepriekš, pat bildi ieliku
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/727...ar-Eagle/page2




> 3) kā veido soldermask?


  Skatoties kā tu to biji domājis.
 Ja pats taisi PCB un vajag tikai izdruku, tad pie slāņu saraksta "Display" atzīmē "Pads" un "Vias" un tik drukā ārā.
Ja pasūti ražotājam, tad vajadzīgā informācija jau iekļauta projektā, par Gerber nezinu, vai tur tā speciāli jānoģemerē.




> 4) kā pareizi izveidot ground plane?


 Uzzīmē PCB platei apgabalu kur to vajag ar "Polygon" un uzliec tam nosaukumu "GND" un arī shēmā, no bibliotekas "supply" jāpiezīmē GND, vai arī shēmā vajadzīgo celiņu jāieliek ar nosaukumu GND.
Kad tas izdarīts spiežam "Ratsnest" un viss iekrāsojās, ja pamainam polygonam parametrus, tad lai tas iedarbotos arkal "Ratsnest"
 Kā to normāli izslēgts - nezinu, vai nu aizverot un par jaunu atverot projektu, vai ar peli meistarīgi trāpot  uz polygona malas un to mazliet izbīda, normālu veidu nezinu  :: Tikai uzmanies lai nepaliek nesavienotas saliņas.

----------


## Obsis

Cerberus/Gerberus jādod platīšu kodinātājkompānijai, un tā zina ko ar tiem darīt. Diemžēl jāapbēdinā, Eagle tak drošvien netiki pircis, bet visas LV firmas ir piedabūtas kontrolēt faila autortiesības - kā aiznesīsi tā pēc pāris dienām būs nelaime mājās. Tāpēc FreePCB ir noderīgāks rīks, kaut arī ne tk fleksibls kā daudzi citi. Savukārt, ja kodini pats, jādomā to dari ar printera palīdzību, nu kā gan vēl savādāk? Tad pietiek paņemt screenšotu ar print screen (iperiekš saregulējot krāsas uz melnbaltu un noņemot nevajadzīgos slāņus. Bildi apgraiza iekš IRFAN WIEV un ar pāris iterācijām piedzen izdrukas mērogu (Irfanam ir tāda funkcija). Piefiksē mērogu faila nosaukumā un kad samērīts par gana labu tad drukā uz īstā papīra, ko piegludināsi pcb platei.

----------


## JDat

Savukārt, kas attiecas uz biedrīša Poweron pirkstiņu mētāšanas un urīnpušļa nesaturēšanu attiecībā uz sīmēšanu pa taisno uz PCB, jo šamējais man pārmeta ka esmu duraks, jo nezīmēju shēmu. Attiecīgi pretargumentā varu pateikt: iebāz divus pirstus tūpļi un atspārdies. Ja man ir WS2812B LEDs, kuram kālt jaīeliek viens SMD kondieris, tad nu, tiešām, ej dirst. Uz pimpja man to tavu shēmu. Man ir svarīgs tiekai un vienīgi PCB izpildījums. Vajag specidiskus padus lai pielodētos, specifisku PCB izmēru un specifisku layout, kurš paredzēt tikai un vienīgi manām perversajām izvirtībām.

Tāk ka, "profiņ", nedirs ja nesaproti.

Bonusā: tas pats attiecas uz specifiskiem RF relejiem un antenām, kur no shēmas viedokļa viss ir sūds, savukārt PCB izskats nosaka pilnīgi visu.

----------


## tornislv

Obsis insinuēja:



> Eagle tak drošvien netiki pircis


 Nocitēšu no EAGLE CAD EULA:Use is limited to _non-profit_ applications or evaluation purposes.
Kamēr es stiepju tikai vienu savu kvazistacionārā pipelizatora plati un to pasūtu kā privātpersona , izmērā līdz 80x100mm, visi BSA darboņi var iet un darīt to pašu, ko Jančuks ieteica iepriekšējā rakstā.  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Sveiciens visiem!
Procesā radās jautājums. Kā izgriezt zemes poligonam gabalu? Ir izveidota plate, bet ir vēlēšanās kreisajā pusē zemes poligonu pārgriezt.

Visādi mēģinājumi iezīmēt citu poligonu un piešķirt šim īpašību "cutout" (it kā loģiski) ne ar ko labu nebeidzās.

EDIT: atrisināts, tomēr bija ar to "cutout" īpašību.

EDIT: Bet viena neskaidrība tomēr paliek. Tie padi, kuri pieder pie GND. Šiem apkārt automātiski tie "vainadziņi'" izveidojas. Bet man visiem elementiem padi ir lielāki nekā standartā, bet tas vainadziņš paliek tāds pats. Kā šo varētu palielināt?

----------


## osscar

izskatās labi uzzīmts, pats gan neesmu ar šo softu zīmējis. Izkatās pēc neliela jaudinieka ?

----------


## Jurkins

Pēc ļoti neliela :: . Bet ar tiem "vainadziņiem" tā arī galā netiku. Nezinu kā īsti gūgles tantei pajautāt. 
Un kā par spīti mājās lāzerniekam i pulveris beidzas i kārtridžam ar rulli kaut kas - sv'tras velk. Citādi būtu izmēģinājis ķīniešu speciālo papīru.

----------


## Jurkins

Tātad, ja kādu tas interesē atrisinājums par "vainadziņiem".
Izrādās tas saucas "thermal pad"
Ejam uz DRC->supply un ierakstam "thermal isolation" cik tik gribam.
Izrādās viss ir elementāri.

----------


## Powerons

Iesācējiem pievienoju norādes, ar komponentēm kurā bibliotēkā kas atrodams:
Spiediet uz bildi pilnam izmēram.

Te arī tam pašam Eagle fails, ja ievajagās
 5800

----------


## Jurkins

Varbūt tas ir gaumes jautājums, bet es taisīju savas bibliotēkas, kuras papildinu. Nokopēju vajadzīgo komponenti savā bibliotēkā:
1. izveidoju bibliotēku
2. atveru (open) tikko izveidoto bibliotēku
3. atrodu vajadzīgo (vistuvāko) komponentu, labā peles poga un copy to library
un pats pirmais, ko darīju pēc tam, palielināju padus. Standarta komponentēm tie padi šausmīgi maziņi. Tādi der platēm ar metalizāciju, bet platei-vulgaris  ::  nezin vai. Lai gan tas arī varbūt ir gaumes jautājums.

----------


## australia

Moš kādam noder.
Man savajadzējās, piemēram, ATtiny45 mikrokontrolieri.
Bibliotēku var dabūt šeit:

https://github.com/sparkfun/SparkFun-Eagle-Libraries  (poga 'download zip')

atsauce:
http://www.opencircuits.com/SFE_Footprint_Library_Eagle


Var ņemt un iemest visus *.lbr failus šeit:
C:\Program Files (x86)\EAGLE-6.5.0\lbr
Vai arī var paņemt tikai vienu failu: SparkFun-DigitalIC.lbr, kur ir mikrokontrolieri.

(Ja negrib kopēt bibliotēkas kopējā katlā zem 'program files', var arī pievienot atsevišķu bibliotēkas folderi. "Options->Directories->Libraries")

----------


## Jurkins

Eu, veči! Vai tam ērglim var uzlikt noklusējuma mērvienību mm? Pieriebušās līdz aknām tās jūdzes un pintes!!!

----------


## Powerons

> Eu, veči! Vai tam ērglim var uzlikt noklusējuma mērvienību mm? Pieriebušās līdz aknām tās jūdzes un pintes!!!


 

Tur pat līnijas un punktus fonam, lai vieglāk zīmēt var ieslēgt

Noklusējumā nevar, katram projektam vienu reizi izveidojot jāpārslēdz.

Tā pat te var uzlik soli celiņiem, īpaši vajadzīgs, ja zīmē smalkus celiņus, tad ar 1.27 par daudz.

----------


## Jurkins

Ahā! Tātad by default uzlikt nevar. Tagad esmu darbā un nevaru pārbaudīt, bet kaut kā likās, ka atverot piem. nepabeigtu projektu atkal jāliek milimetrus. Viss ir slikti  :: !

----------


## Powerons

Projektam jānomaina tikai vienu reizi, un no jauna atverot nepabeigto projektu, uzstādītie milimetri saglabājās. Tā kā nav tik traki.
Bet ja taisi jaunu projektu tad gan tam vienu reizi jāuzstāda milimetri, pēc tam atverot saglabāto milimetri ir saglabājušies.

----------


## Jurkins

Sveiciens atkal šajā tēmā.
Tātad, ir uzzīmēta divpusējā PCB. Augšā ir pavisam nedaudz celiņu, un tie paši ir tikai starp speciāliem caurumiem, kuros būs peremičkas (detaļas no augšas vai divām pusēm man lodēt nepatīk). Visa pārējā daļa ir zeme. Bet tā kā ir divpusējā PCB, tad visiem detaļu izvadiem ir kontaktlaukumiņi. Vai nevar kaut kā no šiem tikt vaļā? 
Tāpat, kā zināms (bet par to vēl zinātnieki strīdas :: ), ka vislabāk augšējo zemi, ja tāda ir, ir pievienot vienā vietā pie "īstās zemes". Bet šajā gadījumā visi izvadi, kuri ir pie zemes ir arī augšā pievienoti.

----------


## habitbraker

Diez vai sanaaks tik vienkaarshi tikt no vinjiem valjaa. Cu poligons jau "atgruuzhas" tikai no elektriskajiem laukumiem, tas ir - kontaktlaukumiem. Var meegjinaat redjigjeet detaljas. Bat kam tas? Zemes cilpas? Vai tieshi nevajadzeetu speciaali sazemeet abus slaanjus, liekot pat papildus "vias"? 

PS:
Ja taa buutu RF plate, tad taada vienaa vietaa pievienota augsheejaa gnd slaanja kapacitaate (starp apaksheejo slaani) reaali izkompenseetu taa vieniigaa savienojuma induktivitaati, buutiski palielinot zemeejuma pretestiibu (paraleelaa LC rezonanse). Tad jau vispaar nelikt to augsheejo poligonu un parasti taa arii tiek dariits. Tas taa - manas domas. Varbuut audio gadiijumaa ir labs pamatojums dariit savaadaak.

----------


## Jurkins

Problēma vairāk ir tur, ka negribu lai visiem izvadiem augšā būtu "padi". Kā pārgriezt zemes, lai nebūtu cilpas jau atradu  - vajag uzzīmēt līniju attiecīgi tRestrict vai bRestrict slānī.

Johaidī! Ko es atkal izdarīju ne tā? Export->Image->Monochrome un nav urbumu


Velns ar ārā! No citiem failiem saglabā zīmējumu ar urbumiem.

----------


## JDat

Run ULP=>Drill Aid. Tā mācīja sensejs.

----------


## Jurkins

Biju jau pie tā senseja. Šoreiz paņēmiens nelīdz. Velns parāvis! Visiem citiem failiem ir urbumi. Vispār jau atrisināju "caur irsu" - print to pdf. Tur viss ir pareizi. Bet nevaru saprast, kas ne tā šoreiz. Ņeporjadok  :: .

----------


## JDat

Ko? Biji? Saprotu ka tā ir ironija. Ar senseju biju domājis konrētu personu. Kaut kā nespratu to export to image. Varbūt kaut ko neieķeksēji. Drill layer vai tml. Mani mācīja ka jālieto CAM processing un output to PS. Tad PS uz PDF un drukājam ārā. Vienmēr darbojas.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu es domāju, ka sensejs ir gūgles tantes klons  ::  Jāmēģina. Viss it kā ir tāpat. Šitam vienam failam kaut kas.

----------


## Jurkins

Varbūt kādam noder.

Ja uznāk gribulis shēmā smuki savietot elementu nosaukumus un vērtības, tad komandrindā vajag ierakstīt "smash" un izvēlēties elementu. Elementa nosaukumam un vērtībai parādās piesaistes punkti, nu un tad var ar šiem darboties.

----------


## sasasa

Izmēgināju šo softiņu un radās dažas neskadrības Varbūt kāds var apskaidrot:
- ir grūtības samelket vajadzīgo detaļu. Piem. visparastākā 4 kontaktu konektora atrašana prasīja teju vai 5 min. Pēc atslegvārdiem (4pin) neko sakarīgu neparadīja. Varbūtirkādi knif?
- daži shm iezīmetie savieojumi nepardās uz PCB ??  nesaprotu ko esmu nolaidis greizi.
- čekojot erorus uzrāda ka nav savienojuma vietās, kut skaidri redzu ka novilkts celiņš.  arī nevaru izkost kas izdarīts nepareizi
- reizēm pēc autoroute uz plates rāda jau nodzēstos/neesošos celiņus
-kā noņemt tās kļūdas - unconnected pins??  nav man tur nekādu pinu no kā viņi tur uzradās pat nepamanīju. Noņemt/nodzēst viņus arī neļauj  :: 
Vai ir kāda iespēja izveidot biežāk lietoto detaļu katalogu, kas būt uzreiz pa rokai?
..
uh... jautājumu miljons..  un pēc tiem tutoriāļiem īsti skadrības tāpat nav
kā izveidot radiatoru vai ka viņu tur sauc - tipa sīki sacaurumoti vara slāņi uz kā lodē detaļas kam vajadzīga siltumanovadīšana (piem 1117 sprieguma stabilizators)

----------


## Powerons

Izskatās, ka esi pazaudējis saikni starp shēmu un pcb to var izdarīt aizverot vienu no logiem
shēmai un pcb vienmēr jābūt vaļā ja esi labojis shēmu bez pcb tad iesācējam atjaunot saikni labojot kļūdas būs grūti.

Vēl ir tāds triks, paņem detaļu shēmas zīmētājā un pārvieto un skatās vai visi pievienotie vadi velkās līdzi, ja kāds paliek uz vietas, tad to esi noklikšķinājis garām un to jāpievieno pa jaunu.

Par konektorus tiešām atrast ir grūti, jo tie ir daudz.

Par radiatoriem - meklē    *heatsink*

plašāku adbildi grūti iebakstīt no telefons.

Par tām populārākām detaļām, ir netā pieejami saraksti kā tās atrast.

----------


## sasasa

> Vēl ir tāds triks, paņem detaļu shēmas zīmētājā un pārvieto un skatās vai visi pievienotie vadi velkās līdzi, ja kāds paliek uz vietas, tad to esi noklikšķinājis garām un to jāpievieno pa jaunu.
> 
> .


 TNX!
Tā arī ir, bet tik nesaprotu kāpēc tie vadi nav savienoti, jo pat palielinājumā skatoties rāda ka ir kopā ??  Nu pilnīgi identisks tas savienojums gan 1 gan 2 kājai. Pavelkot detaļu redzu ka nav gan. Kā tad jāzīmē? . un vai tad katrs vads pēc piezīmēšanas ir jāpakustina, lai saprastu ir vai nav savienojies?

----------


## sasasa

Ok. Sāku visu no sākuma. Uzlieku detaļu, savienoju pēc kārtas 3,4,5 un 6 kāju ar konektoru.  un ... vai nu es esmu muļķis vai eju sviestā, bet uz plates pilnīgi citi savienojumi parādās no pavisam citām kājām. Vai var kāds palīdzēt?
Vai varbūt man ar ko vienkāršāku sākt nekā Eagle?
pielikumā Eagle faili
_p.s. 1 reizi mēģinu kaut ko uzzīmēt ar kompi_

----------


## Jurkins

Visticamāk, ka ar to draivera komponentu kaut kas nav kārtībā. Es reprap bibliotēkā neatrodu šādu komponentu. Ja ieleik 4988 draiveri, tad ir pareizie pini pie pareizajiem piniem.
Droši vien arī tāpēc Tev to savienojumu nebija.

----------


## sasasa

reprap.lbr un repRapjr.lbr
hm... man tieši a4988 nebija ( bija tikai pati mikrene nevis viss draiveris), tāpēc liku šito, jo kājas jau tādas pašas
..
piešāvos ar to celiņu vilkšanu. pie konektoriem tās līnijas uzreiz "pielīp" , pie kondiķiem un pretestībam arī, bet pie a4988 moduļa nē. Tad nu taisu čerez ž...u  pievelku līnijas, pēc tam pakustinu to moduli, tad atlaižu - HA, parādās savienojuma punkts un kaut kādi lieki vada gabali.  ::   Vada gabalus ar delete nogriezu un VOILA!  nepagāja ne stunda kad uzliku 2 elementus  #%$#%$$#%
kaut kas tur nav īsti riktīgi. Tik nesaprotu vai manas rokas vai komponents

----------


## Jurkins

Atver vaļā DIL16 package un apskaties. 5. kājai NAME ir 9 un 6. kājai NAME ir 10. Tā kā softs visu dara pareizi, bet visi komponenti, kuriem būs DIL16 korpuss uz PCB zīmēsies nepareizi.

----------


## Powerons

Lieki vada gabali paliek parasti, ja kautkas ir bijis šķībs un nepas pretīm.

ieliec arī to biblioteku, lai var apskatīt, kas par brīnumiem.

Kad tikšu pie datora, apskatīšos.

----------


## Jurkins

Vajag salabot DIL16 package un pēc tam visus komponentus tajā bibliotēkā, kuri izmanto šo DIL16.
Vai varbūt labāk to bibliotēku nelietot... vai pārbaudīt katru komponentu pirms lietošanas.

----------


## sasasa

> Vajag salabot DIL16 package un pēc tam visus komponentus tajā bibliotēkā, kuri izmanto šo DIL16.
> Vai varbūt labāk to bibliotēku nelietot... vai pārbaudīt katru komponentu pirms lietošanas.


 Kur var atrast/redzēt to DIL16 package un kā tur ko izlabot? 
Tāpat arī jautājums kā var pamainīt kāju numurus, jo ari ESP8266 ESP12e modulim apakšējās rindas kājas ir pilnīgi nepareizi saraxtītas - velkot vadu no 9 n 10 pina īstenībā uz plates velkas no pavisam cita kontakta

----------


## Powerons

> Ok. Sāku visu no sākuma. Uzlieku detaļu, savienoju pēc kārtas 3,4,5 un 6 kāju ar konektoru.  un ... vai nu es esmu muļķis vai eju sviestā, bet uz plates pilnīgi citi savienojumi parādās no pavisam citām kājām. Vai var kāds palīdzēt?
> Vai varbūt man ar ko vienkāršāku sākt nekā Eagle?
> pielikumā Eagle faili
> _p.s. 1 reizi mēģinu kaut ko uzzīmēt ar kompi_


 



> reprap.lbr un repRapjr.lbr
> hm... man tieši a4988 nebija ( bija tikai pati mikrene nevis viss draiveris), tāpēc liku šito, jo kājas jau tādas pašas


 Kur tu atradi tanī Reprap tādu korpusu????????



Te ir tikai tāds!

----------


## sasasa

> ieliec arī to biblioteku, lai var apskatīt, kas par brīnumiem.
> 
> Kad tikšu pie datora, apskatīšos.


 Te buus bibliotekas

----------


## Powerons

Apskatīju, tā reprap.lbr izskatās kļūdaina. Komponenti zīmējot šķiet, ka kājas savilktas šķībi.

 Un kā ar repRapjr.lbr tanī atrodās a4988

Tā var gadīties ar brīvajām komponentēm, lai gan es līdz šim uz gļukiem brīvajai komponentei nebiju uzrāvies.

----------


## Powerons

> Te buus bibliotekas


 Te redz kur ESP8266 bibloteka ko es lietoju, atrasta netā kļūdas nebija, klāt pievienoju savu shēmiņu, ko es uztaisīju un kura strādāja ar to komponenti.
ESP8266-lbr-and-sample.zip

----------


## sasasa

> Te redz kur ESP8266 bibloteka ko es lietoju, atrasta netā kļūdas nebija, klāt pievienoju savu shēmiņu, ko es uztaisīju un kura strādāja ar to komponenti.
>  6569


  ::   tur tikai esp-01 un esp-03, bet man esp-12e vajag. Bet labi jau būs  velku celiņus no citam kājām(uz lapiņas pārzīmēju pareizo variantu kas no kurienes zīmējas) un viss kārtībā  :: 
Protams būtu priecīgs ja es varētu izlabot tās komponentes ko izmantoju no bibliotēkas. Dīvaini ka tādas "līkas" netā lielā vairumā mētājas...

----------


## sasasa

> Kur tu atradi tanī Reprap tādu korpusu????????
> 
>  6566
> 
> Te ir tikai tāds!


 neznāju ka meklējot tās *zvaigznītes* jāraxta. Ierakstīju 4988 un man neko neuzrādīja, tad ieraxtīju stepper un atradu to  :: 
Tagad vismaz zināšu kā jāmeklē  TNX!
BET(!), tam ko tu parādīji a4988 arī ir gļuks - GND ir vietām sajaukti - tas kurs blakus VMot patiesībā ir tas kas blakus VDD. Bļ...viens  nu kā tā var uzzīmēt. rokas tiem kas zīmēja aug ne tur vai kā ...  ::   Labi ka vismaz pārējie gali sakrīt.

----------


## Jurkins

Ja pats negribi zīmēt komponentu, tad atver bibliotēku, atver package DIL16, uz katra pada labā peles poga->properties un uzliec pareizo Name, šajā gadījumā numuru. Saglabā. Un tad ver vaļā savu komponenti - steperi. Būs par jaunu jāsaliek linkus starp symbol kājām un package padiem. Vismaz es neesmu atradis, kā to automātiski izdarīt.

----------


## sasasa

TNX!!!! Jurkins  tu esi ģēnijs!!! Nesapratu kur atrast to DIL16 package, bet es tā vienkārši to lietu - atvēru uzreiz to a4988. Salaboju es to -  uzzīmētos kontaktus vietām samainīju un viss darbojas kā vajag.  Par tiem linkiem kājam un vadiem es īsti nesaprotu, bet es izdzēsu veco detaļu un ieliku jaunu. Viss notiek   :: 

Tikai nemāku es atvērt to elementu bibliotekā, lai man shematiskais attēlojums rādās. Atverot es redzu viņu tādu kā uz plates. Rezultātā kontaktus varu bīdīt kā gribu, bet shematisko attēlojumu un uzraxtus nevaru pamainīt   ::

----------


## Jurkins

Nē, nu tik gudrs jau vēl  ::  neesmu. Ja Tu vnk sabīdīji padus kā vajag, tad nekādus linkus mainīt nevajag. Viss strādā, birokrāts piepi...ies :: , bet tas ātrumu nemazina.edit: nē, pat nepiepi..., viss ir kārtībā.
Komponents sastāv no symbol, ko Tu liec iekš *.sch un package - korpuss uz *.pcb. Kad veido komponentu izvēlas abus un definē, kura kāja ir uz kuru padu. Es pamazām cenšos taisīt savus komponentus un arī pārbaudītus gatavos vavilkt uz savu bibliotēku, lai pēc tam nav jāmeklē.

----------


## sasasa

Turpinu apgūt Eagle. Kā aprēķinat celiņu platumu. Internetā var atrast dažādus kalkulatorus, bet vai tur ir ierēķināta celiņu alvošana? Piem man vajag, lai iztur patstāvīgu 4A strāvu (pīķos 7A) , cik platu ceļu lai zīmē? Un cik clearance starp jaudas celiņiem un cik starp signāla celiņiem??

----------


## Isegrim

Kapara folijas biezums mēdz atšķirties. Lielām strāvām celiņus var taisīt tik platus, cik vieta atļauj. Pie vajadzības tiem jāuzpludina laba lodalva (ir nācies neveiksmīgi projektētas plates gadījumā šaurākajai vietai pa virsu alvotu vadu lodēt). "Jaudas" celiņiem attālumi atkarībā no sprieguma. Signālam - no nevēlamām saitēm dēļ kapacitātes. Lielākus laukumus var atvēlēt ne tikai 'common ground', bet izmantot arī kāda elementa dzesei.

----------


## sasasa

Zīmēju vienpusējo plati. Autoroute netiek galā un dažās vietās vajag "peremichkas". Kā viņas iezīmēt uz plates? Mēģināju uz plates uzlikt rezistoru (pēc tam es tur ielodētu vadu), bet šis mani sūta uz shēmu, lai zīmēju tur. A man ta shēmā nevajag viņu, bet tikai uzplates!
Būšu pateicīgs, ja kāds man apskaidros.

----------


## Powerons

> Zīmēju vienpusējo plati. Autoroute netiek galā un dažās vietās vajag "peremichkas". Kā viņas iezīmēt uz plates? Mēģināju uz plates uzlikt rezistoru (pēc tam es tur ielodētu vadu), bet šis mani sūta uz shēmu, lai zīmēju tur. A man ta shēmā nevajag viņu, bet tikai uzplates!
> Būšu pateicīgs, ja kāds man apskaidros.


 Welns lai parauj!!! Ej noskaties video topika pirmajā postā, latviešu valodā, ko es uztaisīju!!! (to par PCB zīmēšanu)
Zīmē divpusējo plati, aukšpusē zīmējot ar taisniem ceļiņiem, taisīsi vienpusējo plati, bet aukšpusē kur bija uzzīmēti celiņi, tur ieliksi vadiņu.
Shēmā līdz ar to nekādi vadiņi nav papildus jāiezīmē.

 Ar autoroute ir tā, ka labāk to neizmantot, ja plati taisīsi mājās. Ar roku sazīmēsi tā lai mājās viss sanāktu un sanāks skaistāk nekā ar autoroute.

----------


## sasasa

Johaidi!, It kā tak skatījos, bet nu laikam jau pusaizmidzis biju, jo kaut kā esmu palaidis garām to .. TNX!

----------


## Kodolskiltava

> Ar roku sazīmēsi un sanāks skaistāk nekā ar autoroute.


 Lūk, šis ir zelta padoms projektējot jebkādā softā. Ne tikai funkcija ir svarīga, bet arī lai būtu glīti.

----------


## AndrisZ

Tak arī funkcionāli autoroute diez vai izvilks pareizi to pašu "zemes" vadu sarežģītākā pastiprinātāja shēmā vai impulsu baroklī.

----------


## sasasa

..nu kaut kas apmēram līdzīgi šim tā doma..
.
Neizdodas ar Eagle uzzīmēt tādus celiņus, lai tie aizņem visu iespējamo laukumu. Tipa tā ka būtu zīmētas tikai šķirbas, bet atlikušais paliek par celiņiem. Nesapratu kā to googlei paprasīt. Vajag vietās ar lielākām strāvām. Neatradu arī īsti nevienu bildi ko uzskatāmi parādīt, bet ceru ka doma skaidra.

----------


## Delfins

lielākai strāvai izmanto brutāli celiņus ar alvas un/vai vada lodējumu, ja vajag pavisam lielu strāvu.

----------


## sasasa

Ka pārvadīt lielāku strāvu ir skaidrs, bet šoreiz gribu uzzīmēt pašus celiņus max izmērā - tā, lai aizņemts viss laukums, bet starp laukumiem smukas, vienādas atstarpes. Gan jau ka Eagle  ir tāda iespēja, tik nevaru atrast.

----------


## M_J

Iekš PCAD un KiCad priekš tam ir domāti poligoni. Uzdod poligona parametrus (ar kuru ķēdi savienots, parasti jau savieno ar zemi, kādas atstarpes ar citām ķedēm utt) uzzīmē poligona kontūru un visas tukšās vietas kontūra iekšpusē tiek "aizlietas", smuki ievērojot atstarpes. Var arī iezīmēt poligona iekšienē laukumus, kurus nevajag "aizliet" un visādas citādas fīčas. Gan jau Eagle ir tas pats.
 Nu jā un pašus celiņus jau arī var taisīt dažāda platuma, un nav celiņam starp punktu A un B visacaur vienā platumā. Celiņu var sadalīt cik grib posmos un katram posmam uzdot savu platumu. Tāpat arī atstarpes starp ķēdēm, nodefinē starp kāda tipa ķēdēm ir kādas atstarpes un velc celiņu, cik tuvu vari, tuvāk kā atļauts vienalga nenovilksi.

----------


## sasasa

> ... velc celiņu, cik tuvu vari, tuvāk kā atļauts vienalga nenovilksi.


 It kā min atstarpes ierakstītas, bet nav tā ka nelauj celiņu vilkt tuvāk par norādīto - var kaut vai šķērsām pārvilkt vienu otram un programma to atļauj. Tikai pēc tam pārbaudot kļūdas viņa rāda ka tajās vietās ir kaut kas nepareizi. Man liekas tās iestatītās atstarpes tikai autoroute režīmā darbojas. Vai varbūt vēl kautkur citur tas iāiestata?
Un vēl, var vilkt celiņus pa posmiem dažādos platumos, bet tas ir gan čākars, gan arī dizins galīgi nekāds, jo tās atstarpes haotiskas. Gribu lai arī izskatās smuki, nevis tikai funkcionāli. Katru laukumu ar poligoniem zīmēt ar roku vēl lielāks čakars. Un kā uz aci noteikt minimālo attālumu starp blakus laukumu? Nu vabūt var zīmēt, lai pārklājas un tad viņš pats tur izpīpē cik šķirbas atstāt. Bet vienalga nav visai ērti.
Ideāli būtu ja varētu (gan jau ka var arī..) sazīmēt tikai līnijas pa kuram laukumiem jāsadalās - pretēji tam kā parasti. Zīmē nevis celiņus, bet vietas kur nebūs vara slāns.

----------


## Delfins

vilkt dažāda lieluma/platuma nav jēgas. vājākais posms tāpat nebūs spējīgs pārvadāt nekā paredzēts  ::

----------


## sasasa

> vilkt dažāda lieluma/platuma nav jēgas.


 ir jēga, ja vajag siltuma novadīšanu/dzesēšanu

----------


## Isegrim

Ja nav iespējams taupīt kaparu, to atgūstot no izstrādātā šķīduma, tad vismaz var taupīt _zāles_, nekodinot nost kaparu, kur to var atļauties. Kodinošo šķīdumu arī pakaļ nemet, tā pagatavošana kaut ko maksā un pēcāk tas kaut kur jāliek; kanalizācijā liet nedrīkst, dārzā un mežā tāpat.

----------


## sasasa

Un vel pie viena, jautājums par līdzīgu temu - ka nodzēst atsevišķas common ground daļas? Reizēm tādas tievas ķeskas šur tur tiek automatiski savilktas, kas absolūti nav vajadzīgas.

----------


## M_J

KiCad režīmu, kad zīmējot programma neļauj pārkāpt noteikumus, var ar vienu klikšķi ieslēgt vai izslēgt. Tādu režīmu, kad zīmē nevis celiņus, bet atstarpes, tām divām programmām, kuras puslīdz zinu, neesmu manījis. Man, kad plate ir sazīmēta, parasti neko daudz brīvie laukumi nepaliek. Man arī patīk atstāt uz plates maksimāli daudz vara. Tad, vispirms sazīmēju poligonus tur, kur jānovada siltums, un pārējo "aizleju" ar "masu", proti "masas" poligona kontūra gandrīz sakrīt ar plates kontūru. "Masa" pati "satek", visur, kur tai noteikumi atļauj satecēt. Pirmo reizi pēc šīs procedūras, protams, paliek tukši laukumi, jo kaut kur attālumi starp celiņiem ir pārāk mazi, lai "masa", ievērojot nosacījumus varētu "ietecēt". Pēc vairākām celiņu piekoriģēšanām tukšas vietas gandrīz nepaliek. Tur, kur paliek, var ierakstīt plates nosaukumu, versiju un tādā garā. Vai izveidot vēl kādu poligonu, kas savienots ar kādu no tuvumā esošjām ķēdēm, protams, ja tas ir pieļaujams un neapdraud shēmas darbību. Jā un KiCad var poligonos iezīmēt laukumus, kur aizliegts liet krāsu. To es izmantoju, kad vajag tikt vaļā no nevajadzīgām ķeskām.

----------


## JDat

Iekš Eagle jāuzzīmē poligons un, silti ieteicams, nosaukt par GND, 0V vai kas tev ir kā reference. Auzpildīs ko var. Vēl poligonam propertijos var ieslēgt orphans (nesen paziņa iemācīja). Tad aizpilda visu un ņem vērā width, spacing un isolate uztācījumus. Man reizēm saņa cezm divrindu adatas pat stulbi rimbuļi. Ja labs garīgais tad iemācu netaisīt kit lielas izvirtības ar tRestrict vai bRestrict palīdzību.

----------


## sasasa

> KiCad .


 izklausās forši, BET... est tikko esmu iesācis zīmēt at Eagle un droši vien vēl neesmu apguvis ne pusi no iespējām.. Nu baigi negribas šobrīd manīt softu. Nav jau, pēc idejas, nekas tik fatāls man ar tiem laukumiem un ķeskām. Vienkārši gribās lai pa smuko būt  :: 
Vabūtkaut kad vēlāk pieķeršos arī KiCad.

----------


## M_J

KiCad un PCAD ir softi kurus daudz maz pārzinu, tāpēc par tiem arī runāju. Eagle nezinu. Bet izskatās, ka Eagle ir populārāks un tas noteikti nav bez pamata. Nezinot pārējos softus, grūti par to spriest, bet esmu dzirdējis izteikumus, ka PCAD un KiCad esot samērā līdzīgi un vispār arī lietotājam nedraudzīgi salīdzinot ar to pašu Eagle. Mani argumenti KiCad izvēlei bija tas, ka KiCad ir bezmaksas un bez ierobežojumiem plates izmēru, detaļu skaita vai kādā citā ziņā. Šķiet ka Eagle kaut kādi ierobežojumi bezmaksas lietošanai ir. Un vēl - tas ka KiCad vienlīdz labi darbojas gan Windows, gan Linux vidē.

----------


## JDat

Eagle darbojas (zīmēt un trasēt mēģināju) gan Linux, gan MacOS, gan Windows. Jā populārs amatieru vidū. Ierobežojumi 100x80 mm PCB izmērs un divi slāņi. Nez, man šobrīd pietiek.

Saka ka KiCAD 4 "beidzot ir lietojams". Itkā CERN čaļi brīvajā laikā pielabo. Forši ka open source un griežas uz visām platformām.
Labprāt apgūtu KiCAD, bet nav skolmeistara.  :: 

Vēl ir gEDA, arī open source.

----------


## sasasa

Vēlreiz pārlasīju te raxtīto un aizdomājos pie JDat posta. HA!  Izrādījās ka atslēgas vārds ir _brestrict. T_agad ķeskas nelien vairs kur nevajag. Liekas ka arī arī varēs sazīmēt tikai šķirbas.

----------


## JDat

Nesapratu. Tev vajag polgonus un aizpidlījumu vai arī aizliegumus? Kaut kas sanāca?

----------


## JDat

Neliels mazohisms ar Eagle. Treniņam un vecuma plānprātības apstiprinājumam.

----------


## JenertAndzins

izskatās pa šiko! būs jāsāk trenēt savs plānprāts, lai tādas var zīmēt!  ::

----------


## JDat

Nav gan. Man nepatīk. Jāpārtaisa labāk. Laikam pārāk pieradu pie SMD AtMegām uc zvēriem, kur var pinus vilkt (gandrīz) kā pagadās. 74HC sērija... Nu... Jāmācās.

----------


## sasasa

> Kaut kas sanāca?


 Sanāca! Pagaidām gan ar nedaudz citu plati padarbojos, bet liekas ka viss OK. Tik neliela nesaprašana man par common ground - kad tas ir vērtīgs, bet kad lieks? Izskatās jau smuki kad aizlieta visa plate un no abām pusēm, bet vai vajag? Un vai tas nerada lielākus īssavienojuma draudus platēm bez krāsas/lakas pārklājuma. Bildē redzmajai 0.254mm šķirbas - sāku domāt vai nav tomēr par mazu.?

----------


## JDat

Jo mazāks laukums jāgrauž, jo mazāk ķimija izlietojas un jo vienādāka šķirba un celiņš, jo mazāk iespēju pārkodināt celiņu. Teorētiski.

Divpusēja... Tur ir tik daudz signālu krustu šķersu ka ar vienu slāni neiztrasēt.

----------


## Ints

kā viņus tur vias individuālam projektam nereāli

----------


## JDat

Starp citu. Sensejs pēta kā mājas apstākļos varētu audzēt VIA. Pagaidām sanāk, bet tā, nestabili.

----------


## Delfins

Skatoties bildi un ja sarkanais celiņš ir TOP layer, tad tas nav necik aizpildīts  :: 
ar šādām šķirbām un smalkām VIA droši vien tik kantoris var uztaisīt.

----------


## sasasa

Vai tad 0.25mm skaitās smalkas šķirbas?? Man jau likās ka 0.15 un mazāk ir smalkas. 0.25 tak kaut ar gludekli var uztaisīt. via - tur bija doma top layera vietā vadu ielodēt. Šo zīmēju tādu, lai varu mājās pirmo paraugu uztaisīt uz vienpusējas plates.

----------


## Obsis

RE JDat: Plate jau cmuka, bet to pašu visu ar Sprint-Layout softu uzķibināt ir viens kuiļa rūciens. Ietrasē celiņus, kur labpatīk un tad nospied - ""ieliet visos tukšumos zemesvadu"".
Drusku švakāk ir ar FreePCB softu - tur aizliet nāksies pašam ar rokām - šamais atļauj ievietot nemotivētu celiņu ar platumu kaut vai metrs, no izvēlēta punkta uz izvēlētu punktu, taču nemaz nav neērti.

----------


## JDat

Obsi!

1) Topiks par EAGLE lietošanu (+/-).
2) Lietojot EAGLE nemaz nevajag rūcināt kuili vai veikt citas netiklas darbības. Daži klikšķi un gatavs.

----------


## sasasa

Atkal "cīnos" ar Eagle. *Kā var veikt "snap to grid" atsevišķām detaļām?* 
Man ir detaļas ar dažādu izvadu attālumu, kuras pārvietojot es attiecīgi pārslēdzu tīkla izmērus. Tagad ta ir sanācis, ka dažas detaļas ir nedaudz nobīdījušās no vietas kur tām vajadzētu būt. Gribu viņas smuki izlīdzināt, bet pārvietojot viņas pārlec ar tīkla soli un vajadzīgajā vietā precīzi nenosātjas. Var uzlikt tīklu 0.00001, bet tad sanāk "uz aci" iecentret detaļu, kas ne viemēr ir precīzi.
un vēl - *kā novietot detaļas vienā smukā rindā , bet 30 grādu leņķī pret plates apakšmalu?*

----------


## JDat

Rotāciju taisu ar move un augšā,  joslā ierakstu savu rotāciju. Skatoties pēc kā izlidzini. Parasti izlidzinu ar peles labo taustu atverot properties un ierakstu ar roku. Mazohistiski, bet strādā.

----------


## sasasa

Gribēju iemācīties to darīt ar cmd-draw.ulp.  Tur var dažādās slīpās, līkās utt,  līnijas savietot detaļas, bet kaut ko daru ne tā un nekas īsti nesanāk. Viņš man ar vienu piegājienu tikai vienu dataļu noliek uz tās līnijas, nevis visu čupu. Un pie kam īsti nesaprotu ka nodefinēt sākumu un beigas tai novietojuma līnijai

----------


## JDat

Grūti saprast kas Tev nesanāk. Vai vari ielikt dažas bildes?

----------


## sasasa

> Grūti saprast kas Tev nesanāk. Vai vari ielikt dažas bildes?


 Nu piem.  tās pretestības pēc dažādām manipulācijām ir nobīdījušās no tīkliņa. Vai var tās izlīdznāt ar kādu tūli vai pa viena ar roku jāvelk līdz vietai?

----------


## JDat

Noteikti ka var, bet nezinu kā. Pie šāda daudzuma, es vienkārši katrai atvērtu properties un ar roku ieliktu garšīgākas koordinātes. Darbs 3 minūtēm.

----------


## abergs

> Kā var veikt "snap to grid" atsevišķām detaļām?


 Lietoju citu programmu - tai detaļas tīklā kārtojas pēc footprinta "1" izvada. Ārstējas - shemā pagriezt par 180*.

----------


## sasasa

> kā novietot detaļas vienā smukā rindā , bet 30 grādu leņķī pret plates apakšmalu?


 Izkodu:  rotate + Ctrl + right mouse. Un grozās smuki visa grupa. 
p.s. izrādās ka HELPu reizēm ir baigi veselīgi palasīt  ::

----------


## JDat

Oo! Paldies par info.
Saņemšos un lasīšu HELPu.

----------


## JenertAndzins

ar grupām visas darbības var veikt tādā veida. kopēt, pārvietot rotēt, gan jau citas arī.

----------


## sasasa

Jūs katrai jaunai mikrenei ko lietojat paši zīmējat Eagle failus (device, package, symbol), jebšu tomēr katrs ražotājs tos jau ir izveidojis. Kaut kā nevaru atrast vai nemāku meklēt. Piem priekš L6234PD

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Zini kā, protams, var izmantot gatavus elementus, un tas jādara ja tie ir pieejami un tie apmierina. Kaut kādi elementi ir manīti pie detaļu tirgotājiem lapās, piemēram, Farnelī. Ja jautājums par personīgo pieredzi, nezīmēju Eaglā, bet, jā, es visu zīmēju pats. Jo, pirmkārt, gribas lai kontūra visām detaļām ir vienā biezumā un stilā, lai references punkts ir man ērtā vietā, lai kontaktlaukumi ir pārbaudīti, nu, piemēram, zinu, ka visām 0603 detaļām man ir vienāds korpuss, kurš ir pārbaudīts, ka labi lodējas ar pastu. Vai, piemēram, zinu, ka kaut kāda komponenta caurumos lodējamie izvadi būs piemēroti detaļai uzzīmētajiem izvadiem. Plus ar viena stila komponentiem ir vieglāk pēc tam taisīt dokumentāciju (kas man ir ļoti svarīgi, jo bez dokumentācijas projektu ir grūti montēt, grūtāk laicīgi pamanīt kļūdas, un ļoti grūti vajadzības gadījumā samontēt vēl kādu eksemplāru).

----------


## sasasa

Reāls mērkaķa dabs zīmēt priekš katras detaļas  n-tās bildes un vel "sasiet" vieņas kopā. It sevišķi, ja man tas 1 eksemplāram vajadzīgs.
Nu labi bet vismaz standarta korpusu kontaktu izvietojums tak droši vien ir kaut kur pieejams - tas pats powerSO20 vai tad nav visiem vienāds?? Arī to es navaru aast - vismaz google man neatrada

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Vai tad tik traki, ka n-tās bildes? Nē, nu zinkā, ja Tevi apmierina internetā atrodamie komponenti, nu, droši, ņem un izmanto. Piemēram, Tavs prasītais PowerSO-20:
https://www.snapeda.com/parts/L298P/...ics/view-part/
Tev der?
Man, piemēram, nepatīk jo, pirmkārt, kontūru velku arī apkārt kontaktlaukumiem lai man būtu pilnīga detaļas kontūra un pēc kontūrām arī varētu vadīties izvēloties attālumus starp detaļām tās izvietojot. Otrkārt, nepatīk kontaktlaukumi, mazos kontaktlaukumus es taisu ar noapaļotiem stūrīšiem lai lodējot ar lodāmuru, pa kontaktlaukumu vienmērīgi izplūstu alva, jo asi stūrīši labi dzesējas un var arī neuzsilt pietiekami lai alva līdz stūrītim aizplūstu. Tagad kad SMD lodēju ar trafaretu un lodēšanas pastu, tas vairs nav tik būtiski. Treškārt, neredzu references punktu, bet simetriskai detaļai to es parasti novietoju detaļas vidū, ne uz pirmā izvada lai izvadi uz visām pusēm simetriski būtu attiecībā pret režģi un lai detaļu grozot pa references punktu, tā grozītos pa lielam paliekot savā vietā, ne aizpeldot kur citur. Vēl jau droši vien ja detaļas sagrābsti pa dažādām vietām, teksta stili tām var atšķirties un tad apzīmējumu numerācijas uz plates dažādos fontos un izmēros, kas pēc tam jālabo. Tā kā man ērtāk būtu to uzzīmēt no nulles, ne labot šādu kaut kur atrastu detaļu. Kādu laiku tās pazīmējot rodas detaļu bāze, no kuras tad var paņemt jau sazīmētos korpusus un arī piešaujas fiksi sazīmēt vajadzīgo un sajūgt apzīmējumu ar korpusu.
Par to vai tas visiem vienāds, nu, zem viena nosaukuma tomēr vajadzētu būt pa lielam vienādam, tomēr pirms izgatavošanas ir vērts plati izdrukāt uz papīra un salikt problemātiskās detaļas uz papīra lai laicīgi pamanītu kādas neatbilstības.

----------


## JDat

Pamatā izmantoju (importēju) gatavus korpusus. Nu nevajag man ne soldermaskas ne vilnīša lodējumus. Galvenais ka izmēri atbilst. Piemēram SOR23-5 arī afrikā ir SOT23-5. Līdzīgi ar arī ar parējiem.
Ļoti laba pieredzi bijapāriet no Eagle 6.5.0 uz uz 7.4.0 Vienadās bibliotēkas abiem izmetu. Atširīgās (salināts pa baitiem bināri) sāku pētīt individuāli. Tas vien kaut ko iemāca vai iesēšas atmiņā. Silti iesaku apgūt bibliotēkas, kuras nāk līdzi. Tur vienmēr ir kaut kas noderīgs. Labāko paņemu un turu LIB root folderī, pārjeo ielieku unused mapītē. Tāpat no Farnell labprāt izvēlos kompopentu, kuram ir eagle bibliotēka. Izkatās pēc dīvaina klucīša, bet sanāk.

Pirms taisīt PCB, izdrukāju uz papīra un uzlieku detaļas virsū lai pārbaudītu vai izmēri der.

----------


## sasasa

Izbesīja Eagle defaultie 0805 padu izmēri. Starp 0603 padiem var izvilkt 10mil celiņu, bet starp 0805 nevar, jo attālums mazāks kā0603 #$%^%@%@. Vienu brīdi liku 0603 padus 0805 detaļām, bet tas laikam nav īsti labi, jo tur platums arī bik šaurāks. Tagad nu ir doma uzlikt savus izmērus 0805 elementiem, bet nevaru īsti saprast KĀDUS, lai pēc tam pats nemocītos un arī citi nelamātos, kam pēc tam būs jālodē. Cik platu atstarpi starp padiem un kādus īsti padu izmērus. Platumā apmēram skaidrs - pietiktu ar 0.1mm vairāk par detaļas platumu. Bet atstarpi? Ja paskatās pēc 0805 detaļas izmēriem ar visām max pielaidēm, kuras ir nejēdzīgi lielas - 3reiz pa +- 0.2mm = +-0.6mm(!), nu tas ir kā Eagles defaultais priekš 0805.   Nu tas nav normāli. Reāli pagaidām neesmu manījis, ka detaļas tik ļoti atšķirtos. Internetā rekomendācijas arī stipri atšķirīgas - priekš 0805 viens iesaka 20mil, cits 40mil atstarpi.
Kādus izmērus  padiem jūs zīmējat 0603, 0805 un 1206 izmēriem?

----------


## M_J

603 izmēru neizmantoju - man personīgi nav komfortabli to lodēt.
Galvenokārt izmantoju 805 izmēru uz reizēm, kur sanāk lielāka izkliedējamā jauda izmantoju 1206 izmēru. Kādreiz, kad vēl lietoju PCAD izmantoju paštaisītu komponenti, kuru varēja izmantot gan 805 gan 1206 izmēram. Izmēri sekojoši - kontaktlaukumiņi 60x50 mili, ja komponenti novieto vertikāli, 60 ir laukumiņa platums 50 - augstums, attālums satrp laukumiņu tuvākajām malām 45 mili.
Tagad KiCadā man priekš 805 un 1206 ir atsevišķi, arī paštasīti komponenti. 805 attiecīgi 55x40, attālums starp laukumiņu tuvākajām malām 33,5 mili, 1206 - 70x50, attālums starp laukumiņu tuvākajām malām 76 mili. Celiņi lielākā daļa 10 mili. Plašu lodētājiem iebildumu nav.
Maza nianse - savulaik "Volburgā" man ieteica sekojošu lietu, pie kuras joprojām pieturos: ja pa vidu starp kontaktlaukumiņiem nav paredzēts vilkt celiņu - vienalga tur atstāt vara slānīti celiņa platumā. Kāpēc? Viņiem ar automātu labāk patīk montēt, ja rezistora/kondensatora vidus ir tuvāk platei. Viņi tur liek plānu līmes slānīti, un, ja apakšā ir tukšums, sliktāk sanāk. Tāpēc man komponentē ir iezīmēta 10 milu plata, nekur nepievienota vara strīpiņa starp kontaktlaukumiņiem.

----------


## JDat

Paskaties jebkurā SMD pretesības datashētā un uzzīmē savu. Lodēju ar rokām. av nekādu problēmu ar 0805. Celiņus gan neriskēju apakšā vilkt (bet varētu). Bišku par šauru priekš mājas kodināšanas.

----------


## sasasa

> 805 attiecīgi 55x40, attālums starp laukumiņu tuvākajām malām 33,5 mili, 1206 - 70x50, attālums starp laukumiņu tuvākajām malām 76 mili. .


 Tnx! Parovēju - liekas ka būs labi.
Vai kondensatoriem tādi paši izmēri? Eagle bibliotekā viņi atšķirīgi.



> Paskaties jebkurā SMD pretesības datashētā un uzzīmē savu. .


 Ja ņem vērā datašītos uzrādītās milzīgās detaļu pielaides uzmēros (0805 = 0.2detaļai + 0.2 katram gala kontaktam t.i. sasummējot  +-0.6mm=1.2mm!!!), tad tur nekas jēdzīgs nesanāk. Tāpēc lai negudrotu divriteni, labāk uzjautāju tiem, kas ar to biežāk nodarbojas.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nuu, var skatīties izmērus, var aŗi ņemt "recommended footprint" - kontaktlaukumu rasējumu, kas bieži vien ir norādīts detaļas datasheetaa vai atsevišķā tam veltītā dokumentā. Mana mazā pieckapeika - pirmkārt, kontaktlaukumus nav vērts taisīt platākus kā detaļu, jo tas ir tiešs solis uz detaļas šķību ielodēšnau. Otrkārt - ja plate paredzēta lodēšanai ar lodāmuru, kontaktlaukumus iesaku taisīt ar noapaļotiem stūriem. Asi stūri labi dzesējas un tajos var būt grūtāk saplūst alvai lodējot un lodējums var sanākt ne ļoti glīts. Plus noapaļotam stūrim var tuvāk celiņu novilkt, ja tas ir kritiski.

----------


## M_J

Jā viena izmēra kondensatoriem un rezistoriem man ir vienādi "footprinti". Par stūru noapaļošanu - tā ir viena no lietām, kas PCADā ir uztaisīta labāk kā KiCadā. KiCadā stūru noapaļošnas vietā ir opcija taisīt ovālu kontaktlaukumiņu, kas tomēr nav tas kas taisnstūrveida kontaktlaukumiņš ar noapaļotiem stūriem. Ja ļoti vajag, tad, protams, var uztaisīt jebkuras formas kontaktlaukumiņu darbojoties ar līnijām un riņķiem attiecīgajā vara slānī, bet tad tas pats jāatkarto vēl arī maskas un pastas slānī ar vajadzīgajām nobīdēm, rezultātā sanāk baigais čakars.

----------

